# The Implications of Cortisol Release



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

To increase muscle size and correspondingly reduce body fat one needs to ensure that all aspects of the bodybuilding lifestyle are adhered to. Essentially, a correct bodybuilding lifestyle could be best described as a complex balancing act, and to complicate matters further what works for one person may not necessarily work for another.Diet and training [...]

*Read More...*


----------

